# Tomei SR20DE



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

Has anyone tried a Tomei SR20DE swap into a B13 chassis, and if u did, did u have any custom work to do to accommodate the new engine. Any info Appreciated!


----------



## Chozen (Aug 22, 2007)

Where are you going to get one, that is a better question. Far as I know, the Tomei SR20s are only for RWD applications. Same motor, but not worth the trouble trying to make it work in a Sentra.


----------



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

Chozen said:


> Where are you going to get one, that is a better question. Far as I know, the Tomei SR20s are only for RWD applications. Same motor, but not worth the trouble trying to make it work in a Sentra.


Getting the motor is not the problem,i have my sources. I wasnt sure if it would work in a FWD application, so thank you!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

No, you can NOT put a rwd SR20 into a FWD car. Your better of going JDM/UK 10:1 or Aveiner or Bluebird.


----------



## BlueIceNisocTT (Aug 23, 2007)

do you mean tomei or tommy kaira?

i just bought a tommy kaira fwd sr20de from jap, came from a Tommy Kaira P10 primera [email protected]


----------



## Chozen (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, Id say you have yourself a very rare find my friend.


----------

